
Laptops with 128GB of RAM are here - valeg
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/6/13/17458712/lenovo-thinkpad-p52-128gb-dell-workstation
======
cimmanom
Apple, are you paying attention?

------
coralreef
What applications benefit the most from having this much RAM available?

~~~
cimmanom
Machine learning. Video editing. Large databases. Some scientific
applications. Even high res photo editing / digital art can easily benefit
from 32-64 GB once you get enough layers going. Some types of simulations.

Only somewhat snarkily: Any browser with more than a few web apps open,
because developers don't believe limited resources exist any more. Electron
apps.

